# 40 Photo-Illustrated Questions to Refocus Your Mind



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

From markandangel.com; it's a blog filled with positive posts and self-help references to look to when you're feeling down and/or in the need to really pick yourself up.

Thought this particular post of theirs was great...



> *Asking the right questions is the answer&#8230;*
> It's not the answers you get from others that will help you, but the questions you ask of yourself. Here are 40 thought-provoking questions to help you refresh and refocus your thinking:


Rest of the list here: http://www.marcandangel.com/2012/02/23/40-photo-illustrated-questions/


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

I like these. =D

Though people's own answers might disappoint them, the focus and insight should be helpful. I guess a little self-motivation is key for these. 

Definitely need to share with some other people.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm really not sure how these are seen as positive, as I started to answer them and it was depressing. Are the pictures meant to evoke a sense of joy and beauty? Are they aspirational?


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

yeah pretty depressing becuase right now i feel like i'm damned if i do, damned if i dont. Thanks for the reminder!!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Right now at this moment, what do you want most?

Heh... that'll be an answer no one wants to hear.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

What can you do today .... = nothing.
What's been on your mind most lately? = Stress about time-management.
Right now, at this moment, what most do you want? = To go home.
Order of importance = Love Health Happiness Fame Money
Last month = Bored
#1 motivator? = The need to keep my job
1 sentence, who are you = Idiotic romantic with a level of arrogance and self-importance suppressed by a sense of self-loathing. 
What do you want to be known for = Books
3000 miles what would you miss most = I doubt I'd miss anything
1 year, how would life be different = My cat might be a little fatter.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Daft said:


> I like these. =D
> 
> Though people's own answers might disappoint them, the focus and insight should be helpful. I guess a little self-motivation is key for these.
> 
> Definitely need to share with some other people.


Understandable. Not going to lie, I've only referred to these questions myself when I really felt the motivation to push myself to feel positive.

Other times, like many of you here, I'd mostly have not-so-nice answers to these questions.

Nonetheless, it can't hurt to come to them when you're really feeling the motivation to think a little better of yourselves, and trying to seek out the good stuff about you.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

#39 put me into deep thought. I think some of these are going to be useful when I need something to write about in my journal. 

Thanks for sharing Jenn.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 21, 2012)

These are pretty good as long as you read them with the right mindset, thanks for sharing


----------

